# Another Alberta Wedding



## Peanuts (May 24, 2008)

I am about 2/3 done editing this wedding from last weekend and all i can say is that I enjoyed taking these photos so much!  I did my first engagement shoot with this couple and I knew from then that their wedding was going to be enjoyable - they were both so relaxed and so in love!  The kind of couple which makes you start believing in love again really.

Open for feedback - I will be posting a link in a few days with a flickr set of about 50 images of my faves from their wedding, but in the meantime here is a sneak preview 

1. Let's get this straight - it can't be a Canadian wedding without some Timmies






2. Putting the dress on





3. How many bridesmaids does it take to create a bride?





4.  If you are curious what I look like, here I am!  (No worries, I have one other similar to this which I am NOT in)





5.  She kept laughing when I told her she looked gorgeous





6.





7.





8. Oh receiving lines





9. T&S 





10.





11.





12.





13.  Is she not GORGEOUS? My word..





14.





15.





16. First dance





17.  Here's another staple of a Canadian wedding "Save a horse, ride a cowboy"





18.





19.  The closing image 





Thanks for looking!


----------



## twocolor (May 24, 2008)

WOW!  I love the ones in the grain field.  I love the ones against the fun colored backgrounds.  Very beautifully done!! Bravo!


----------



## notelliot (May 24, 2008)

_very_ well done.


----------



## husky_mom (May 24, 2008)

OMG!!!... amazing pics!!... love them all my faves are 
11-15 and 19... WOW... can you give me some lessons ...

what equipment do you used... and how much PP did you do?? they look great!!


----------



## CrazyAva (May 24, 2008)

Wow.  These are fabulous!  You have done wonderfully.  I am glad to hear though that you have a similar shot to the one in the mirror that doesn't have you in it.


----------



## Peanuts (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments 

Twocolor: the best thing about Calgary is the wide open park spaces in the middle of the city.  Literally this is a 15 minute drive from downtown and there is this field of grass.  Actually, just a two minute walk from where I use to live right by there was a paddock with two horses until a year or two ago!

Husky_mum: Thanks! Ha.  Not too much editing actually, the only one that was 'extremely' edited was 10 - the sky was taken the year before :blushing: otherwise it is mostly some curves and saturation bumps here and there.  The BW are really just a simple edit I kind of refined which really saves time!
I use a borrowed 1Ds Mark II (if only it was 6K less eh?) and my primary lens is a 24-70mm


----------



## sheyene29 (May 24, 2008)

Absolutely STUNNING!!  I have a friend who is getting married in AB next May, I should recommend you!!  (She just announced her engagement tonight!)


----------



## rubbertree (May 24, 2008)

OMG, gorgeous!!
11-14 & 19 are amazing!


----------



## RowmyF (May 25, 2008)

Wow
Wow
Wow
Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

These are sensational!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just love them..they're sharp, perfectly exposed and most importantly your captures are breathtaking!


----------



## RowmyF (May 25, 2008)

I just searched until I could find more work from you...I absolutely LOVE YOUR STYLE!


----------



## Arch (May 25, 2008)

Nailed it :thumbsup:

I have to say it has really been a joy watching the standard of your photography increase over these few years.... your are now at the point where your impressing other Pro's and should be charging the higher end rate. Well done to you.


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2008)

Great work. I have one consistent complaint, which is that you're losing too much detail in the bride's hair with the black and whites. Correctable but needs a re-work in post. PM me if you're interested in any suggestions, or I can post a conversion workflow here. Or if you disagree that's fine as well.


----------



## emogirl (May 26, 2008)

Brittany...havent been here in a while and I just popped my head in and saw your post!  I really wished I had convinced you to take my couple in Calgary!!! Your work is top notch in every regard. Stunning pictures!  I love that your processing does not look processed!  Just pure beauty all around!  Kudos kid!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 26, 2008)

Just...

WOAH.

Simply fabulous.  Not a bad one in hte bunch.  My favorites are the ones in the field and the ones at teh carnival.. and and and.. Just wow.  Incredible job.  Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Big Mike (May 26, 2008)

Wow.  Once again, you have done an absolutely fantastic job.

I'm extremely envious of your youth and talent.


----------



## Peanuts (May 26, 2008)

thanks for the compliments - its a ton of work but I enjoy it SO much.  I can't give enough credit to this couple - for goodness sakes they are so laid back they went to Subway for supper prior to their dance/reception!

Alpha:  No problem in pointing that out.  Personally I am just seeing significant midtone/highlight loss in 2 and 18 (and 16 - but, that one is obviously intentionally like that), and I am looking at a calibrated screen.  I do appreciate you pointing that out - I know where in my processing that the details are lost so I will watch that in the future.  I don't think i will be reworking these ones though.

Emogirl: Aw, well next time   At that time (and still now in a way) I don't feel comfortable taking references because I would never want the original photographer feeling guilty if I messed up (may that never happen though - ugh!)

BigMike:  hey, if you are ever needing a second shooter just send me a PM and vice-versa eh? 

Thanks once again everyone!


----------



## Los Angeles (May 26, 2008)

Im a real pain in the ass, but I think these are terrific.  Im sure the couple will be so pleased.  GREAT JOB.


----------



## Peanuts (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Los Angeles!


----------



## woodsac (May 27, 2008)

What a beautiful and classy session Brittany! Wonderful color and consistant throughout. Very impressive.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (May 27, 2008)

These are so fantastic!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (May 27, 2008)

absolutely Beautiful!  Thats all I can say.  I bet the bride will be thrilled with that last picture alone - it belongs in a book of fabulous wedding photos or something.


----------



## AprilRamone (May 27, 2008)

Brittany, These are Gorgeous!!
I especially love #5, 6, 12, 13, & 19.
Very well done!!!

ETA: wanted to say that I am curious about how #10 would look with a square crop.


----------



## butterflygirl (May 29, 2008)

Wow! Is all I can say! Wow! 

My favorite is the last one but they are ALL super stupendous! 

Do you mind if I ask what aperture you mostly shoot at? I'm just nosy  Plus I'm trying to perfect that myself. 

Also, do you shoot aperture priority or manual? Again, just curious...

You are going to be famous! Mark my words!


----------



## rubbertree (May 29, 2008)

had to come back for a second look. Fantastic!


----------



## Peanuts (May 29, 2008)

Aww thanks so much everyone  I really do appreciate everyone who takes the time to comment!

April - I will be certain to try #10 in a square crop - might add some interest to it for certain!

Butterflygirl - I shot this wedding 100% manual from what I can recall (sometimes at the reception I will just go on aperture priority, but the lighting was quite consistent so I shot it all manual). I am a huge histogram hawk so I check that probably every 10 shots or so (chimper!)  I quickly looked through the shots and I am thinking most of these were shot between 2.8 and 4 - most were on the Canon 24-70mm (love that lens)

Thanks once again  I will get that link up soon enough!


----------



## chrisgillett (Jun 2, 2008)

These are amazing! :hail:

I love your style on these photos. I'm sure the bride and groom were very pleased with the results. Haha I see you're a Timmy's nut too. Gotta love the Vanilla Dips and Dutchies 

Oh yeah and I wanted to ask how you manage to shoot manual the whole way and still get such great candid shots. Aren't you busy checking your shutter speed/aperture the whole time or do you just leave it at certain settings when you find that 'sweet spot' for the specific location?


----------



## lmyamen (Jun 3, 2008)

Incredible is the only word that i can come up with for those pictures! I love the last picture! Very inspiring!


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm with everyone else on these. Wow!  Top notch in every respect.


----------



## aliaks (Jun 8, 2008)

I LOVE &#8470; 11, 12 , 19 

You are very talented wedding photographer!


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 10, 2008)

Yay! More comments. Thanks so much 

Oh yes I could survive off of Timmies.  I did a garage sale this weekend in the pouring rain and freezing wind and I think there was 6 Tim Horton runs? 

Generally for shooting I will do a test shot, look at the histogram, adjust as needed and go with it.  I am constantly checking the internal spot meter through the viewfinder and making sure that my shutter speed stays above 'holdable' speeds.  I also shoot in RAW so if I miss it by a stop or a stop and a half it can be 'recoverable' - but I do try to avoid that!


----------



## im_trying11 (Jun 10, 2008)

so you just used a body and lens, no flashes or anything? also did you shoot in raw or jpeg


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 10, 2008)

I´ve been here numerous times.. I can´t help but look and look and look at them time after time... LOVE THEM!!

I aslo wondered about the settings used... I try to keep mine at fast enough speeds to avoid blurs... but sometimes you just need more light..(and a faster lens and a better cam... LOL).. so if you ever used a flash did you diffused it? or bounced?... or what else....(mostly for indoor shots I mean)


----------



## Leech (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow,  these are just amazing!


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 10, 2008)

Im_Trying: I do use a 580-EX flash at times.  I don't believe any of the images posted here except 17 and 18 had flash.  I am hoping to introduce some 'alternative' lighting eventually though.  I shoot entirely in RAW - I recently did a mini shoot (just of a relative's dog) in JPEG and I just found it quite unforgiving when it came to fixing any colour or slight exposure 'recoveries'.  So yes, I am entirely a RAW type of shooter - which might explain why I have three full external hard drives 

husky_mom:  For the flash (which I used for the reception/dance pictures) I was able to bounce it with absolutely no diffusion 'fong dongs' or 'demp diffusers' (although I do have a Fong diffuser and although I feel like a fool when I put it on, it does do a decent job - I wouldn't swear by it though).  The ceiling was only 8 or 9 feet high and the flash would have been at around 6 feet so the ceiling kind of acted like a giant softbox


----------



## wxnut (Jun 10, 2008)

Nothing else to add. Just giving my thumbs up.

Doug Raflik


----------

